# MY CENTIPEDE LAys EGGS!!!



## anthony86 (Jan 4, 2009)

guys, i am so lucky today when saw my s.s.s indonesian red tip lays eggs..

i have many questions to ask, wat special care should i take at this stage??
the mother hold the eggs with legs and it never let go..

how long to take for the eggs to turn into little pede?

what shall i feed the mother pede now?
if i feed life cricket, will it disturb the eggs??
b4 this i jus gave my pede life crickets...


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 4, 2009)

don`t disturb it and don`t feed it, just take care for the humidity...


----------



## anthony86 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks! i have leave it high humid and put inside a dark cupboard..


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 9, 2009)

anthony86 said:


> thanks! i have leave it high humid and put inside a dark cupboard..


If you get babies can i buy a couple from ya?


----------



## radicaldementia (Jan 9, 2009)

It'll probably be at least a month until the eggs hatch.  Until then disturb her as little as possible.  When the eggs do hatch, the mother will take care of them for another 2-3 weeks, then the babies will disperse.  So you've got some waiting to do, but it will be well worth it.


----------



## anthony86 (Jan 12, 2009)

radicaldementia said:


> It'll probably be at least a month until the eggs hatch.  Until then disturb her as little as possible.  When the eggs do hatch, the mother will take care of them for another 2-3 weeks, then the babies will disperse.  So you've got some waiting to do, but it will be well worth it.


wow... thanks... then i cannot feed it until the eggs hatch right? after the hatch when babies on mother's care, can i feed the mother?? any tendency for the mother eats those little pede? how to prevent?
will keep u guys up date when eggs hatch


----------



## anthony86 (Jan 12, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> If you get babies can i buy a couple from ya?


hi, i am from malaysia la.. hard to sell overseas... anyway thanks..
pray for me that the babies born well...


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 12, 2009)

lucky you conngrates


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs and good luck!!!


----------



## anthony86 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi all... it has been 27th day my mother centipede guarding those eggs...
and i saw the eggs has transform into pede shape and they are moving...
the mother still holding the pedes.. pedes are in yellowish white color form now..

may i know how much longer it takes for the mother to discharge the little pedes?? tq


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats on eggs!


----------



## anthony86 (Feb 11, 2009)

guys... the mother centi of mine had finally discharged all babies.. i got around 30 babies now
but one thing i curious,.. the mother is Indonesian Red Tips.. red head and red leg.. but the babies are green head ,green leg, yellowish body..

why?? cross breed? hybrid?


----------



## cjm1991 (Feb 11, 2009)

They will turn darker colors as they molt and mature. Alot of pedelings are usually bright colored and look nothing like their adult form.


----------

